# Fracino Classic problem



## johnrees (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi - Im new to this forum and need some help. I have a Fracino Classic two port machine in really good condition but which has been in storage. The pump head had seized (replaced) and the solenoid valve required a clean and refitting. Both now work perfectly as does the heating cycle. Tank pressure on the right hand portion of the gauge sits in the green at 1 bar. My problem concerns the water pressure which sits at 12 bar and climbs to 15 when the pump is in operation. Any ideas as to why this should be. Don't think mains pressure is too high so must be the machine.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Could just be the pressure gauge - I had something similar on my Contempo and had to replace the gauge - been fine since


----------

